# Have a positive Covid test after being vaccinated?



## Lawrence (Sep 30, 2021)

My wife's mother tested positive on a Covid test yesterday. She is 90 years old and has had the first two shots when they were available to elderly people. My wife's niece tested positive also and had the two Covid shot also and she is in her 30’s. I am wondering if people on this forum have had others, they know have a positive Covid reading after being vaccinated.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 30, 2021)

My daughter was vaccinated with the J&J vaccine a couple of months ago. Two weeks ago,her 16 yo daughter fainted at school and they took her by ambulance to the ER. Did bloodwork but no Covid test. Her coach brought tests over that night as she couldn`t have her at practice without a negative test. Both she and my daughter tested positive. Son in law refused to test. Daughter drove an hour away to purchase more tests and she and granddaughter both tested positive again. By next day,she was sick,along with granddaughter and by that night,son in law was sick. Daughter recovered in a couple of days,granddaughter a couple of days later,and son in law is still sick with pneumonia. Finally went to the ER after a week of being very sick,but tested negative for Covid. A few days later they called him and said the test now reads positive. He was antivaccine before,but now can`t wait to get it. This has scared him a lot-and he is not out of the woods yet!


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2021)

The vaccine is hit or miss; likely mostly miss.
The test?  Looks like it's pretty much the same.
I'm not choosing to get vaccinated.  I had 2 negative Covid tests while I was in the ER a couple of weeks ago for something unrelated
(both nasal swab and blood).


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> The vaccine is hit or miss; likely mostly miss.
> The test?  Looks like it's pretty much the same.
> I'm not choosing to get vaccinated.  I had 2 negative Covid tests while I was in the ER a couple of weeks ago for something unrelated
> (both nasal swab and blood).


You mean every company producing vaccines in the world are lying about efficacy? You actually believe that? Efficacy rates for Pfizer and Moderna are in thye 90's. J&J is less.  Also, there are many people like myself who are not only older, but have compromised immune systems so that the vaccine efficacy is less, but still not a 'miss'.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, fully vaccinate people get the virus. The difference is vaccinated people do not get nearly as sick as unvaxxed people. Only those with other serious underlying medical conditions end up in hospital or in the ICU if fully vaccinated. In most communities 85-90% of the ICU patients are unvaxxed & even a higher percentage when it comes to death from the virus. That's why most still want to be vaccinated. It's the same with the flu vaccine as well. Doesn't mean you won't get the flu but it will be a far less unpleasant experience than if you didn't get vaccinated.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 30, 2021)

I think the Israeli data showed that the Pfizer vaccine was only 39% effective at preventing infections of the Delta variant (but still protective against severe disease).  And then there is also the waning of the effectiveness over time.
I am really glad that boosters are approved now for 65+ because I had the Pfizer vaccine, so now I will be able to get a booster.  Supposedly the booster gives 11 times the titer level against the Delta variant.  But, I'm not really sure what that means and haven't googled it yet.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 30, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson.  I hope your family becomes well. Lawrence.  It is nice that vaccinated people can take cold and flue medicine and have chicken when they have the covid hit them. The unvaxed are not so fortunate.


----------



## win231 (Sep 30, 2021)

retiredtraveler said:


> You mean every company producing vaccines in the world are lying about efficacy? You actually believe that? Efficacy rates for Pfizer and Moderna are in thye 90's. J&J is less.  Also, there are many people like myself who are not only older, but have compromised immune systems so that the vaccine efficacy is less, but still not a 'miss'.


Yes, "Efficacy rates for Pfizer and Moderna are in the 90's.
And if you don't believe it, just ask Pfizer and Moderna.....we know they would never exaggerate the benefits of their own product when billions of dollars are at stake.   That just wouldn't be right.


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2021)

I only know 2 people so far who caught covid after being fully vaxxed, my friend and his wife who was dying of brain nodules in the hospital. He's fine and never required hospitalization. She died, but from her brain nodules not really from covid but I don't know how the hospital will report this because she was fully vaxxed that would make her a breakthrough case death and that isn't appreciated these days. It's confusing.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, "Efficacy rates for Pfizer and Moderna are in the 90's.
> And if you don't believe it, just ask Pfizer and Moderna.....we know they would never exaggerate the benefits of their own product when billions of dollars are at stake.   That just wouldn't be right.


they conducted peer-reviewed studies. the whole world is not disingenuous.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 1, 2021)

Problem is a positive test and/or sick have not been distinguished enough other than hospitalizations. Which can create anxiety wondering when or waiting to actually get sick.

 Hopefully a false postive or just the presence of the virus and not an active infection. 

Good Luck


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 1, 2021)

My daughter-in-law tested positive for covid twice after being fully vaccinated. And she was quite sick with covid several months before she was vaccinated. So she should have had both natural and vaccine immunization after the first time she came down with it. She's only 36, and she's into the Keto diet and body-building, takes protein and vitamin supplements, and exercises daily, but apparently her immune system isn't very robust.

She has lots of allergies and says she was a sickly child. You'd never know it to look at her; a 6' 1" power-house..


----------



## win231 (Oct 1, 2021)

suds00 said:


> they conducted peer-reviewed studies. the whole world is not disingenuous.


Nor is the whole world honest.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 1, 2021)

most people say what they believe to be true.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> I am wondering if people on this forum have had others, they know have a positive Covid reading after being vaccinated.


Yes, my wife, she is 68, and she did have Covid, symptoms and all.  About 4 months after her second Pfizer shot.  Not a terrible case, but she was sick.  A lot of breakthrough cases are being reported, but the data still supports both a lower risk of Covid and usually less virulent Covid after vaccination.  It also appears the vaccine maybe less effective for older people.

Hope your mother in law gets through this ok.  No symptoms are the best symptoms...


----------



## John cycling (Oct 1, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> It is nice that vaccinated people can take cold and flue medicine and have chicken when they have the covid hit them.



When you're full of the deadly poisons and turning into chickens, then at least you'll be happy.  
.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> When you're full of the deadly poisons and turning into chickens, then at least you'll be happy.


Been wondering where those feathers were coming from!


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2021)

It is possible to be vaccinated and still get COVID. However, it’s also likely that you may not be symptomatic. This does not apply to every single person. I have heard other Specialists state that because many humans have different immune systems, so goes their vaccine efficacy. People that have been vaccinated and then get the virus are referred to as a breakthrough infection or case.

What troubles me is why some politicians continue to politicize this virus. How can we mandate that people take the vaccine while we allow illegals coming into the country and not testing or vaccinating them? Why are we mandating that people take the vaccine who have had the virus and according to studies that have been done have a higher antibodies count than those that have been vaccinated? 
And why are we spreading these illegals throughout different states again without being tested or vaccinated? Wouldn’t this be a super spreader? Answer: Yes, it would.


----------



## win231 (Oct 1, 2021)

Been There said:


> It is possible to be vaccinated and still get COVID. However, it’s also likely that you may not be symptomatic. This does not apply to every single person. I have heard other Specialists state that because many humans have different immune systems, so goes their vaccine efficacy. People that have been vaccinated and then get the virus are referred to as a breakthrough infection or case.
> 
> What troubles me is why some politicians continue to politicize this virus. How can we mandate that people take the vaccine while we allow illegals coming into the country and not testing or vaccinating them? Why are we mandating that people take the vaccine who have had the virus and according to studies that have been done have a higher antibodies count than those that have been vaccinated?
> And why are we spreading these illegals throughout different states again without being tested or vaccinated? Wouldn’t this be a super spreader? Answer: Yes, it would.


Maybe illegals don't qualify for free vaccines because Medicare won't pay for them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2021)

Been There said:


> It is possible to be vaccinated and still get COVID. However, it’s also likely that you may not be symptomatic.


May have happened with me, or something similar.  

My wife and I were both vaccinated, then about 4 months later we both developed symptoms, but mine were very mild.  I probably would not have thought much about had she not been sicker, with the same symptoms.  We both got tested and she was positive, me negative.  Did it twice and got the same results.   
So maybe its possible for the vaccinated to get a mild dose and not test positive?  Or maybe I am wrong, will never know.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 2, 2021)

It is also possible for people to believe they had Covid, but never got tested. That happened to a friend of my daughter's, so who knows if he had Covid?

Also, I pointed out to my oncologist, after being quizzed every visit about any Covid symptoms I had, that many of them are remarkably like the side effects of chemotherapy. So I hate answering the questions because I know what causes my symptoms.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2021)

Been There said:


> How can we mandate that people take the vaccine while we allow illegals coming into the country and not testing or vaccinating them?


Is this true?  Are illegals who are caught allowed to stay here without vaccination?  

Seems wrong to me, at a minimum we should require these people to have all vaccinations against things we normally are vaccinated against.  Not just Covid.  I don't like the idea of mandatory vaccinations, but for immigrants I think it should be different.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Is this true?  Are illegals who are caught allowed to stay here without vaccination?
> 
> Seems wrong to me, at a minimum we should require these people to have all vaccinations against things we normally are vaccinated against.  Not just Covid.  I don't like the idea of mandatory vaccinations, but for immigrants I think it should be different.


Yes, those immigrants have no right to make their own health decisions like the rest of us!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 2, 2021)

If our daily anti-fax posters are correct regarding the deadly consequences of taking the vaccine, how can they also be worried (re: COVID) about the entry of illegals into our country.  They also claim that most of them (the illegals) haven't been jabbed which in their own words should make them less likely to have or carry the COVID .

Just pay attention - vaccinated US citizens or un-vaccinated illegals.  Both equally dangerous???


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 2, 2021)

DaveA said:


> If our daily anti-fax posters are correct regarding the deadly consequences of taking the vaccine, how can they also be worried (re: COVID) about the entry of illegals into our country.  They also claim that most of them (the illegals) haven't been jabbed which in their own words should make them less likely to have or carry the COVID .
> 
> Just pay attention - vaccinated US citizens or un-vaccinated illegals.  Both equally dangerous???


"Just pay attention - vaccinated US citizens or un-vaccinated illegals. Both equally dangerous???"

Don't forget the vaccinated *asymptomatic carriers.*


----------



## wisteria (Oct 2, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Yes, fully vaccinate people get the virus. The difference is vaccinated people do not get nearly as sick as unvaxxed people. Only those with other serious underlying medical conditions end up in hospital or in the ICU if fully vaccinated. In most communities 85-90% of the ICU patients are unvaxxed & even a higher percentage when it comes to death from the virus. That's why most still want to be vaccinated. It's the same with the flu vaccine as well. Doesn't mean you won't get the flu but it will be a far less unpleasant experience than if you didn't get vaccinated.


----------



## wisteria (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi, new & curious if any fully vaccinated & in same area, would like to start a group for coffee, wine, conversation, games, etc.?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2021)

chic said:


> I only know 2 people so far who caught covid after being fully vaxxed, my friend and his wife who was dying of brain nodules in the hospital. He's fine and never required hospitalization. She died, but from her brain nodules not really from covid but I don't know how the hospital will report this because she was fully vaxxed that would make her a breakthrough case death and that isn't appreciated these days. It's confusing.


I'd bet the farm it will be counted as COVID related.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 2, 2021)

wisteria said:


> Hi, new & curious if any fully vaccinated & in same area, would like to start a group for coffee, wine, conversation, games, etc.?


Would help if you stated what area you're from? Maybe I missed another post where you stated that?


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I'd bet the farm it will be counted as COVID related.


Oh sure and it isn't fair, but it's a breakthrough case since they were both fully vaccinated and that isn't something the gov will want people to focus on since the narrative is to push the vaccine.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 2, 2021)

chic said:


> Oh sure and it isn't fair, but it's a breakthrough case since they were both fully vaccinated and that isn't something the gov will want people to focus on since the narrative is to push the vaccine.


I wish the government would just stay out of this altogether.  It is a scientific medical issue.  Let them figure it all out and the virus will run its course.  As with all pathogens, everyone is affected differently, vaccinated or not.  Some will die, regardless, more will not.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

When I got my vaccine shots, I don't remember having to show any proof that I am a legal resident. You do need some form of ID, but a driver's license was good enough, from what I remember.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2021)

chic said:


> Oh sure and it isn't fair, but it's a breakthrough case since they were both fully vaccinated and that isn't something the gov will want people to focus on since the narrative is to push the vaccine.


I'm surprised at how few people have the sense to realize that.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 3, 2021)

both  the Netherlands study and now oxford are showing while vaccinated and unvaccinated spew close to the same viral level , when cultured the viruses are quite different.

the virus tended to have trouble replicating and or was sickly from those vaccinated …it was harder to get someone else sick and if they did the virus tended to not get them as sick if vaccinated


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 3, 2021)

CDC Director Rochelle Walensky this week said the Covid vaccines do not prevent transmission of the China virus.

“Our vaccines are working exceptionally well,”  Walensky said then in the same breath "admitted they “cannot prevent transmission.”
Walensky actually warned the vaccinated from infecting the unvaccinated. 

You just can’t make this stuff up.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 3, 2021)

chic said:


> Oh sure and it isn't fair, but it's a breakthrough case since they were both fully vaccinated and that isn't something the gov will want people to focus on since the narrative is to push the vaccine.


we were told ,in no uncertain terms that there would be cases even with a vaccination.  no vaccination is 100% and what cases there are, are milder.


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I wish the government would just stay out of this altogether.  It is a scientific medical issue.  Let them figure it all out and the virus will run its course.  As with all pathogens, everyone is affected differently, vaccinated or not.  Some will die, regardless, more will not.


Whenever this kind of money is involved, the government will stay in it.


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2021)

suds00 said:


> we were told ,in no uncertain terms that there would be cases even with a vaccination.  no vaccination is 100% and what cases there are, are milder.


We were not told that the vaccine would not prevent infection or transmission _UNTIL that started happening_ - months after they brought out the vaccine.  They had to be more honest then - only because they were _forced _to be.
And, just as with flu shots, they're using that same tired old line - _"You'll have a milder illness if you're vaccinated."_


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2021)

suds00 said:


> we were told ,in no uncertain terms that there would be cases even with a vaccination.  no vaccination is 100% and what cases there are, are milder.


We were told 4 weeks to flatten the curve too. Two years later... And we had fewer covid cases a year ago with NO vaccine than we do now. But you can't ask these questions can you because, they will only be answered with more narrative.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 4, 2021)

So far those that I have come in contact with are still clear, I'm as well.

I still avoid risky areas and use gel when out and wash up when I return.
It might be helping that I have been vaccinated for pneumonia.

I will be getting the double senior Flu Vaccine this week.  Be well every one...


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 4, 2021)

For the record so tired of it all.....


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 4, 2021)

chic said:


> We were told 4 weeks to flatten the curve too. Two years later... And we had fewer covid cases a year ago with NO vaccine than we do now. But you can't ask these questions can you because, they will only be answered with more narrative.


A year ago people were locked inside , businesses were closed ,schools were closed ….so yeah cases fell off a cliff .

try  opening it all up with with no vaccines and see what we would have looked like..

oh wait we can , look at Australia


----------



## suds00 (Oct 4, 2021)

chic said:


> We were told 4 weeks to flatten the curve too. Two years later... And we had fewer covid cases a year ago with NO vaccine than we do now. But you can't ask these questions can you because, they will only be answered with more narrative.


we didn't have the delta variant one year ago. we could have flattened the curve if people had taken precautions after being given the correct guidance from our government . what other questions do you propose that i ask ?


----------



## suds00 (Oct 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> We were not told that the vaccine would not prevent infection or transmission _UNTIL that started happening_ - months after they brought out the vaccine.  They had to be more honest then - only because they were _forced _to be.
> And, just as with flu shots, they're using that same tired old line - _"You'll have a milder illness if you're vaccinated."_


they said the virus is not 100% at the beginning. the tired old line is true.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I wish the government would just stay out of this altogether.  It is a scientific medical issue.  Let them figure it all out and the virus will run its course.  As with all pathogens, everyone is affected differently, vaccinated or not.  Some will die, regardless, more will not.


people rely on the government .nothing would happen if we only relied on scientists.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2021)

chic said:


> Oh sure and it isn't fair, but it's a breakthrough case since they were both fully vaccinated and that isn't something the gov will want people to focus on since the narrative is to push the vaccine.



We have a display on the National Mall of 700,000 white flags, each flag representing someone in this country who died of Covid. Not since the Aids quilt has there been anything like that on the Mall.  The purpose is to show people what 700,000 looks like. 

Just reading a number is one thing, but seeing a graphic representation of people, most of whom would still be alive, more of them then the eye can take in from where you are standing, makes its point much more meaningfully. Imagine the amount of grief, loss, suffering, and a cruel death in an ICU bed, choking and gasping for air, represented by each flag.... and then realize that most of those deaths could have been prevented by a couple of simple shots.

For those of you who are still desperately clinging to what you have been taught to think (by the ignorant, the nutty, and the self-serving), maybe it's time to drop the politics, do what you can to save your own life, and stop trying to convince people to be afraid of a harmless vaccine. 

And for the zillionth time, the number of breakthrough cases isn't important. People don't die of that.  It's the unvaccinated who die of it.


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> We have a display on the National Mall of 700,000 white flags, each flag representing someone in this country who died of Covid. Not since the Aids quilt has there been anything like that on the Mall.  The purpose is to show people what 700,000 looks like.
> 
> Just reading a number is one thing, but seeing a graphic representation of people, most of whom would still be alive, more of them then the eye can take in from where you are standing, makes its point much more meaningfully. Imagine the amount of grief, loss, suffering, and a cruel death in an ICU bed, choking and gasping for air, represented by each flag.... and then realize that most of those deaths could have been prevented by a couple of simple shots.
> 
> ...


People do contract, transmit, require hospitalization, and die after being fully vaccinated.


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> A year ago people were locked inside , businesses were closed ,schools were closed ….so yeah cases fell off a cliff .
> 
> try  opening it all up with with no vaccines and see what we would have looked like..
> 
> oh wait we can , look at Australia


A year ago businesses were fully open where I live except for nightclubs. I can't speak for the rest of the world. 

I agree. Australia is alarming, but it's none of my business because I'm not Australian.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 4, 2021)

chic said:


> People do contract, transmit, require hospitalization, and die after being fully vaccinated.


not as many contract, transmit ,are hospitalized or die as the unvaccinated. no one is lying about the numbers.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 4, 2021)

"And for the zillionth time, the number of breakthrough cases isn't important. People don't die of that."

Spouting that misinformation again that vaccinated people don't die from Covid.    

Oh and breakthrough cases are not important.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> We have a display on the National Mall of 700,000 white flags, each flag representing someone in this country who died of Covid. Not since the Aids quilt has there been anything like that on the Mall.  The purpose is to show people what 700,000 looks like.
> 
> Just reading a number is one thing, but seeing a graphic representation of people, most of whom would still be alive, more of them then the eye can take in from where you are standing, makes its point much more meaningfully. Imagine the amount of grief, loss, suffering, and a cruel death in an ICU bed, choking and gasping for air, represented by each flag.... and then realize that most of those deaths could have been prevented by a couple of simple shots.
> 
> ...


"And for the zillionth time, the number of breakthrough cases isn't important. *People don't die of that. * It's the unvaccinated who die of it."

COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reportinghttps://www.cdc.gov › covid-19 › health-departments
Apr 30, 2021 — *Some fully vaccinated people will get sick, and some will even be hospitalized or die from COVID-19*.


Over 14K Vaccinated People With Breakthrough COVID ...https://www.newsweek.com › ... › Vaccinations › CDC
Sep 13, 2021 — Over 14K Vaccinated People With Breakthrough COVID Cases Have Been ... *people will get sick, and some will even be hospitalized or die*


----------



## suds00 (Oct 4, 2021)

the numbers of cases are much higher among unvaccinated who by definition don't have" breakthrough" cases ."breakthrough" is a term given to the vaccinated who get covid-19 at a much lesser rate. and doesn't apply to all. the vaccinated have a much lower death
rate. you state that you want to post  accurate information yet you keep playing games with semantics and numbers . i'm done thank  you


----------



## oldman (Oct 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Maybe illegals don't qualify for free vaccines because Medicare won't pay for them.


I thought the vaccine was paid for by the Federal Government.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2021)

suds00 said:


> the numbers of cases are much higher among unvaccinated who by definition don't have" breakthrough" cases ."breakthrough" is a term given to the vaccinated who get covid-19 at a much lesser rate. and doesn't apply to all. the vaccinated have a much lower death
> rate. you state that you want to post  accurate information yet you keep playing games with semantics and numbers . i'm done thank  you


_"I'm done thank you"_ = "My mind is made up, so don't confuse me with facts."


----------



## suds00 (Oct 5, 2021)

you are not presenting any facts


----------



## suds00 (Oct 5, 2021)

oldman said:


> I thought the vaccine was paid for by the Federal Government.


it is


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Win, "I'm done, thank you" doesn't mean the person doesn't want to be "confused" by "facts."  It usually means the person realizes there is no point in discussing this with someone who is trying to make an adolescent joke out of it.

There are lots of facts in these discussions, but not every bit of nonsense is a fact. Most of us have learned to use discretion in whose "facts" we believe.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 5, 2021)

chic said:


> People do contract, transmit, require hospitalization, and die after being fully vaccinated.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 5, 2021)

Please delete


----------



## suds00 (Oct 5, 2021)

freedom of speech doesn't mean you can write any outlandish thing in a public forum with no evidence to back it up. responsible people don't do that.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

suds00 said:


> you are not presenting any facts


You present whatever "facts" are fed to you by the people who profit.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, "I'm done, thank you" doesn't mean the person doesn't want to be "confused" by "facts."  It usually means the person realizes there is no point in discussing this with someone who is trying to make an adolescent joke out of it.
> 
> There are lots of facts in these discussions, but not every bit of nonsense is a fact. Most of us have learned to use discretion in whose "facts" we believe.


Obviously you haven't learned to use discretion.  Your posts are merely tape recordings of whatever you've been fed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 5, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Only *'FACT'* I see is there are two sides to the ongoing argument, whether to be not to be vaccinated! I for one being somewhat compromised with underlying problems believe that the vaccine is my best option and have had all the doses available, hoping that if I get it I will at least have a fighting chance for survival. Until I know differently that's my position. My health is my concern not anybody else's. No amount of copy n' pasting is going to sway me.


*"My health is my concern not anybody else's."

Yes exactly*, each person should do as they think is best for *themselves.* The problem is it seems to be one sided, meaning that most vaccinated don't think its a personal choice, they think their choice is the only one for all. I am a strong supporter of *freedom of choice in ones personal health care.* I also believe in considering all available information, the good, the bad, and the in between.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 5, 2021)

John cycling said:


> View attachment 187536


Am I missing something here? Doctor claims the result could have been worse. The man died, what is worse than that? Maybe being alive but having no quality of life?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 5, 2021)

My misunderstanding please delete


----------



## Devi (Oct 5, 2021)

Love that Ignore button.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 5, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> @Becky1951 did I not say the the vaccine was my best option?  You are making it more than my choice, *only what you perceive is the correct choice* which is your interpretation of the best for all.  Get a life and quit trying to influence what others think.  Go back to your cutting and pasting everything you believe is true because you either heard it on Fox  News or Google.


Wow excuse me for misunderstanding! "I for one being somewhat compromised with underlying problems believe that the vaccine is my best option"  I was agreeing *"My health is my concern not anybody else's."

"only what you perceive is the correct choice"

 I guess perceiving a person has the right to choose concerning their health is wrong. 

Have a great day. *


----------



## suds00 (Oct 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Obviously you haven't learned to use discretion.  Your posts are merely tape recordings of whatever you've been fed.


we're in an emergency situation .protocols must be met to contain the virus. we can follow unproven scattershot methods. give me time and i'll think of a put-down of your thinking .probably several. that is why i'm done. it's a waste of time to respond to your quips.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 5, 2021)

Devi said:


> Love that Ignore button.


I might start using it.   

I always thought everyone had a right to express their opinions. However since some can't do so without snarky snips and condescending attitudes and outright anger when you disagree or sometime even agree  it is becoming appealing to use.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> Am I missing something here? Doctor claims the result could have been worse. The man died, what is worse than that? Maybe being alive but having no quality of life?


Obviously, the doctor is desperately trying to maintain the asinine notion that _"Anything a doctor recommends is always the best thing to do."_
That's where the (equally asinine) statement comes from: _"If you're vaccinated for Flu or Covid, you may still get Flu or Covid, & you can still give it to others, but you won't get as sick."_
When thinking people ask _"Why should I get a vaccine that won't prevent an illness,"_ they have to come up with something, or else no one will want it.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

suds00 said:


> we're in an emergency situation .protocols must be met to contain the virus. we can follow unproven scattershot methods. give me time and i'll think of a put-down of your thinking .probably several. that is why i'm done. it's a waste of time to respond to your quips.


Please do take all the time you need.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 5, 2021)

you'll be waiting a long time .don't hold your breath.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 5, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> Am I missing something here? Doctor claims the result could have been worse. The man died, what is worse than that?



I don't know either.    
Personally, I feel the best option * is continuing to be healthy*, and staying away from the poisons. 
= = = = =
Doctors are not scientists.
They were taught at the petro-chemical medical schools to obey, push drugs, and to not ask intelligent questions.
They can't be trusted, and *would blame his death which was caused directly by their poisons*, on something not true.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Obviously, the doctor is desperately trying to maintain the asinine notion that _"Anything a doctor recommends is always the best thing to do."_
> That's where the (equally asinine) statement comes from: _"If you're vaccinated for Flu or Covid, you may still get Flu or Covid, & you can still give it to others, but you won't get as sick."_
> When thinking people ask _"Why should I get a vaccine that won't prevent an illness,"_ they have to come up with something, or else no one will want it.


Gee, guess I was wrong to follow the advice of my highly skilled doctor instead of relying on you, Win.

As for your last statement, you know the answer. You just don't like it because it doesn't follow what some politicians (who have come up with a way to get gullible idiots to vote for them) or the out-and-out lunatic fringe are saying.  The answer, from the SANE, EDUCATED medical community, is:

Because.  Possibly. Getting.  A.  Mild.  Case.  Is.  Better.  Than.  Dying.


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Gee, guess I was wrong to follow the advice of my highly skilled doctor instead of relying on you, Win.
> 
> As for your last statement, you know the answer. You just don't like it because it doesn't follow what some politicians (who have come up with a way to get gullible idiots to vote for them) or the out-and-out lunatic fringe are saying.  The answer, from the SANE, EDUCATED medical community, is:
> 
> Because.  Possibly. Getting.  A.  Mild.  Case.  Is.  Better.  Than.  Dying.


Well, you have to be smart enough to know which doctors' advice to follow & which doctors advice not to follow.
Had I followed every doctor's advice I was given, I wouldn't be here now.
And had I followed every dentist's advice, I'd be having 12 months of unnecessary invasive, risky procedures & also be out $45,000.00.
The medical community is certainly educated.  _They're just not all honest._


----------



## Gemma (Oct 5, 2021)

John cycling said:


> View attachment 187536


This photo you posted and the wording in it isn't totally correct.

In fact, it was the daughter of the man that died that stated,  “Can't imagine how much more he would have suffered if he had not gotten the vaccine.”

She thought her father was experiencing a flare-up of congestive heart failure or a recurring infection. In addition to heart problems, Elizondo had diabetes, making him a greater risk of developing severe COVID-19.

The doctor agreed with the daughters assessment.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> Well, you have to be smart enough to know which doctors' advice to follow & which doctors advice not to follow.
> Had I followed every doctor's advice I was given, I wouldn't be here now.
> And had I followed every dentist's advice, I'd be having 12 months of unnecessary invasive, risky procedures & also be out $45,000.00.
> The medical community is certainly educated.  _They're just not all honest._


she said her doctor was highly skilled. it's true not every doctor is highly skilled.  one should read or listen to all medical opinions and make a decision based upon that information. you are making unprovable assumptions.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

I haven't, but I would be surprised if I did because I don't go anywhere except to see medical people. I am fully vaccinated.

My stepdaughter's in-laws have Covid, and they are fully vaccinated. The wife feels like she has a bad cold, and the husband feels like he has a bad sinus infection. They are not hospitalized.

My ex-husband is in a nursing home for rehab. He is not vaccinated, and had to be quarantined for 2 weeks before he went into the general population (room with 2 roommates). A week after that, he got Covid. He is having a terrible time -- it is extremely painful for him. I haven't talked to him because he is way too sick. His daughter has talked to him once in the last 10 days, and he can barely speak.


----------

